# Who can build a custom Mitchell 302?



## Sunfishingdude

I have a mitchell 302 and i need someone to put a manual pick up on it, and anything else that can be done.


----------



## lingfisher1

What all you wanting to do to it and where are you located? I have done all mine and may can talk you through it on the phone. It is easy. You can also check this site www.ecpff.com in the do it yourself section.


----------



## Pompano Joe

*Mitchell 302 Hot Rod*

Here's what I did to the last Mitchell 402 I built. Be happy to help with yours.

Manual Pick-up
Penn HT-100 Drag Upgrade
Crosswind Cam
Bocca "Lightning" Ceramic Bearing

In addition, the 302 will need a power knob.

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Charlie2

*302/402 Modification*

PJ;

Is that spool drilled? What's the advantage?

Second question: which bearing do you replace with a ceramic? Just curious. C2


----------



## Pompano Joe

*Drilled?*

Yes, its drilled. Some would say weight reduction. Kind of an oxymoron on an old full metal reel? I would say asthetics. The owner of this one thought it looked cool. 

There's only one bearing in this reel, the main.

www.boccabearings.com


----------



## Charlie2

Pompano Joe said:


> Yes, its drilled. Some would say weight reduction. Kind of an oxymoron on an old full metal reel? I would say asthetics. The owner of this one thought it looked cool.
> 
> There's only one bearing in this reel, the main.
> 
> www.boccabearings.com


1) Does look cool though.

2) Duh!; I phrased the question wrongly. I meant to ask for the bearing number at Boca. 

Let's get together some time and talk Pompano. I have several new rigs/jigs that are working out quite well. C2


----------



## Pompano Joe

Charlie2,

Don't remember the number, mic an old one and call the guys at Bocca. They're super helpful. Great bearings.


----------



## shootnstarz

The crosswind gear is a must when using a manual, othwise you'll be fighting the planetary gears trying to get the spool all the way out for casting. Upgraded drag also a big plus.

Yes the spool holes look cool but the 302 spool is fragile enough when it's all there. They are made from cast pot metal and aren't nearly as strong as ones machined from barstock.

Rick


----------



## Squidder

*Custom 302*

Surffishingdude, I read the thread and see you are looking for a custom 302. I have been custom building Mitchells for over 20 years. Take a look at some of my reels on the emeraldcoastpierfishingforum.com. I fully restore Mitchells, Penns, and many other reels as well as repair them. I have several 302s at Broxons Outdoors just north of Navarre on Hwy 87. I also have some on hand. I don't paint reels anymore because there is not a paint that lasts better than the original and I don't want to charge for a paint job where the paint flakes and chips off after a year or less. I use Duracoat on all my reels. It is 1000 times better than paint and even better than powder coat and lasts a lifetime. It is the coating used on firearms. My reels are assembled with mostly all new parts, shimmed to fit, smooth and function better than new. I rebuild Mitchell 306s with crosswinds and manuals that customers put 10lb test line on and catch Tarpon off the jettis in Destin. I also use custom cut carbon fiber drag washers in all my 302s and 706s. All my drags are a dry drag system that provide 1 to 2 lbs more drag than original or any HT system. Let me know if I can help you in any way.

Rick C


----------



## HAG 90 10

I've seen some of Rick's handy work. He does impressive work on reels. I want to get a 302 rebuilt, probably this winter. Dry drags huh, a shiver ran down my spine when I read that. 

Darren


----------



## Squidder

*reel*

Hey Darren, My Carbon Fiber dry drag is the last one you will ever need. If it handles Tarpon it will handle most anything. Thx for the kind words.


----------

